# Ford transit connect vans



## HAPI (Jan 5, 2014)

Is anyone using these little vans for work rigs? If so, any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I know a painter that uses one. Good on fuel. Can't carry a ton of things but as a support van I would think it would be great van. I currently drive a e 350 at times I use every inch. But then I all. So run 40 bee hives to. At less with my girls I know I will get stung. 
David


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I know a commercial Ptg co that has 5. They love em. It's definitely on my radar for future purchase. 
They even loaded 100 gallons and a pump in one and drove it to the job. That's impressive.


----------



## HAPI (Jan 5, 2014)

Love to see one organized and loaded.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Me too. I'm told they opted for the shelves on one side and the cab partition. I would be tempted to have no shelves installed.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I was looking into them and a friend who had test driven one remarked that I'd never fit in the cab. Apparently, it's not built for tall people (I'm only 6-2).


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Me too. I'm told they opted for the shelves on one side and the cab partition. I would be tempted to have no shelves installed.


With systainers you wouldn't need them. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

How I roll sometimes.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's mine. I purchased a used one last January with 70k. Put 15k on last year, no problems. Took it in for service in December, needed front brakes, serpentine belt, air filter, and plugs. Other than that only an oil change every 7500. I get 20-22mpg. I installed the ladder rack and shelving units myself, pretty easy stuff. I can hold three extensions or the A frame and extension like I have it set up now. All of my prep stuff is in the bins or drawers, and I just switch out the black bins if I am spraying or B&R. Its set up for an interior starting tomorrow.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I see you opted for no partition. I know you got it used but do you prefer it that way for longer stuff or just haven't added one yet? Cool to see one loaded for painting. Great mpg's too.

How much did it cost?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I got it for around 12k, with small down my payments are less than $200/month so it works for my new business. I went through Geico for insurance and it was totally reasonable for a commercial vehicle, I don't carry 1mil insurance.

I did not get the partition for space reasons, I think they limit the seats being able to recline and go all the way back. I have had a couple of quick brakes, but I put some remnant carpet down, so nothing slides.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think this is gonna be a game-changer! 
Gawd I love saying that!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I got it for around 12k, with small down my payments are less than $200/month so it works for my new business. I went through Geico for insurance and it was totally reasonable for a commercial vehicle, I don't carry 1mil insurance. I did not get the partition for space reasons, I think they limit the seats being able to recline and go all the way back. I have had a couple of quick brakes, but I put some remnant carpet down, so nothing slides.


The partition can be a life saver in an accident.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I really want to make something like this work for us. But, with me at 6-1 and another employee a bit larger, not sure it would fit us in easily. My crew tends to want to load everything and the kitchen sink up in the full size pickup and van. Just not sure how space would work out.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I really want to make something like this work for us. But, with me at 6-1 and another employee a bit larger, not sure it would fit us in easily. My crew tends to want to load everything and the kitchen sink up in the full size pickup and van. Just not sure how space would work out.


Dean,

You might want to give it a look and don't take my earlier comment as the final word. I don't fit into a lot of car/trucks because I'm long waisted. That's not to be confused with long wasted. For an explanation of that, see SR's posts :jester:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I really want to make something like this work for us. But, with me at 6-1 and another employee a bit larger, not sure it would fit us in easily. My crew tends to want to load everything and the kitchen sink up in the full size pickup and van. Just not sure how space would work out.


I am 6-1 as well, have no problems with it.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have a TC with 122,000 miles on it. It's a year and a half. It's very useful. It's economical. It sucks in the wind. It's noisy in the rain. It has some blind spots. It's reliable. Doesn't eat tires. Gas tank small. Not too bad in snow. Wish acceleration was better. I get 22-26 mpg. I average 259-300 miles a day. Takes a long time to heat and cool. Kids are embarrassed driving in it. A good height for loading 5's.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

NACE said:


> I have a TC with 122,000 miles on it. It's a year and a half. It's very useful. It's economical. It sucks in the wind. It's noisy in the rain. It has some blind spots. It's reliable. Doesn't eat tires. Gas tank small. Not too bad in snow. Wish acceleration was better. I get 22-26 mpg. I average 259-300 miles a day. Takes a long time to heat and cool. Kids are embarrassed driving in it. A good height for loading 5's.


Lol. Best review I've read in years. :thumbup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That is a great review! Btw that's a lot of miles per day!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> How I roll sometimes.


As a smaller company I could not make that work without a trailer. 

Nice AC btw. 



ExcelPaintingCo said:


> The partition can be a life saver in an accident.


I agree 100% I got in an accident in my astro and without the partition it may have been a different story.


----------



## JNW-Painting (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey guys I have been looking at those connects they seem nice, right now I have just been driving a Pontiac vibe. I feel like I am going to get knocked out when I hit my brakes and a tool box or ladder comes flYing at my head. I am seriously thinking of upgrading if and when I get enough cash flow. I was thinking Ford E150 they just seem like the most efficient for space reasons and having enough room I would day from things sliding all over partitions would be a life saver.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

NACE said:


> I have a TC with 122,000 miles on it. It's a year and a half. It's very useful. It's economical. It sucks in the wind. It's noisy in the rain. It has some blind spots. It's reliable. Doesn't eat tires. Gas tank small. Not too bad in snow. Wish acceleration was better. I get 22-26 mpg. I average 259-300 miles a day. Takes a long time to heat and cool. Kids are embarrassed driving in it. A good height for loading 5's.


Wow, those are drywaller numbers! (Around here. they average about 100K/year).

That's pretty good miles per gallon, but I wish DB still made the early-style Sprinter with the high-efficiency diesel. A buddy had one that averaged 35-40 MPG and would haul a TON of gear.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

still thinking about it. Next vehicle was going to be a truck for me, but my gas bill last month for my employee that drives the furthest was $869 for the last month at and average of 13 mpg.

Cutting that in half should pay for a new vehicle. It would also bring the F150 back to the shop for a back up vehicle and when I need to haul stuff (I drive an escape, so ladder and trailer hauling are not doable).


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/ram_promaster/#cargo_van 

Took one for a test ride but after running , sales tax, excise tax, insurance , said 
Ill look for a decent used van. I'm tired of hauling my trailer but those little toy vans won't handle the amount of ladders and staging we haul for most repaints.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

They will not handle an exterior job for sure. I think for 5k and under interior repaints they would be fine. We would always have a full size vehicle in addition. Either in reserve at the shop or with another employee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Myself I'm still waiting for the full size Ford Transit. I'd like to get a few more years out of my 2008 E250, but I might just get the itch after seeing a new Transit.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking at buying a sprinter, friend has two ambulances that he has a lien on that he is selling. Both under 90k and clean for a decent price. I despise borrowing money for a work vehicle, but I have been considering it. 

They have some cool gear and accessories like plenty of outlets if I ever need to run power. Plus I figured I could rebrand and call myself the paint doctor make all the guys wear scrubs to work. :jester:


----------

